# Harbor view marina fork lift in the water?



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

Heard harbor view had there fork lift take a dip in the water this morning, anyone else heard about this?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Ouch would love pics and the story on this.....


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

pics would be great!!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Was he looking for a lost propeller?

Sealark couldn't find it either.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

There's got to be security camera video of this!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

...


----------



## Just Lingin It (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes it is true. I work across the Bayou at Day Break and me and a buddy went down there to catch pinfish for a trip in the morning and Deep South Cranes was at Harbor view trying to rig the lift to pull out.:no:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ooops!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's an expensive oops...


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

is the operator working tomorrow?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Engine died and brakes released!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Must have been trying to lift Michelle Obama out of the water...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> Engine died and brakes released!


The parking brake does not work?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

He was probably reading the forum on his phone and was looking at Jason's foot thread and decided to kill himself by drowning! Hahaha


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't most marinas with large lifts have either metal tire stops on their ramps just to prevent this sort of roll-in? Most if not all marinas I've seen with similar lifts have the stops. The ramp featured in the posted pic just appears to have a continuous ramp to the water. Seems like an accident waiting to happen!

Owner of shop says to his insurance agent, "Um, hey Joe don't we have our new $100,000.00 forklift covered?"


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Mako said:


> Don't most marinas with large lifts have either metal tire stops on their ramps just to prevent this sort of roll-in? Most if not all marinas I've seen with similar lifts have the stops. The ramp featured in the posted pic just appears to have a continuous ramp to the water. Seems like an accident waiting to happen!
> 
> Owner of shop says to his insurance agent, "Um, hey Joe don't we have our new $100,000.00 forklift covered?"


You can't touch one for $100k.... new they run about a half mil....


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I guess if you got your boat on the rack there you might as well cross snapper fishing off your list for this weekend. Look on the bright side though you can always go hang out on the beach...:whistling:


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

Inshore reef. Awesome!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Accidents happen. That's my fuel dock and everyone there is first class and helpful. Hope the operator is ok and the machine gets recovered and repaired.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

Salt Away won't help


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope the operator made it out ok. No more eating fish out of Bayou Chico now that it is polluted!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

You can believe that sucker went down with a thud! Would not have wanted to be the operator during that pucker up moment :no:
Hope they were able to bail out in time!


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Capt. Mako said:


> Don't most marinas with large lifts have either metal tire stops on their ramps just to prevent this sort of roll-in? Most if not all marinas I've seen with similar lifts have the stops. The ramp featured in the posted pic just appears to have a continuous ramp to the water. Seems like an accident waiting to happen!
> 
> Owner of shop says to his insurance agent, "Um, hey Joe don't we have our new $100,000.00 forklift covered?"


You have the right answer - why didn't they have the stop? As you said. I've never seen a marina without one.


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

John B. said:


> You can't touch one for $100k.... new they run about a half mil....


Yes, I know. Sorry I did not know the model # otherwise I would have found out the EXACT retail price. Gee, just giving an exemplar. Take it easy. :thumbup:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Mako said:


> Don't most marinas with large lifts have either metal tire stops on their ramps just to prevent this sort of roll-in? Most if not all marinas I've seen with similar lifts have the stops. The ramp featured in the posted pic just appears to have a continuous ramp to the water. Seems like an accident waiting to happen!
> 
> Owner of shop says to his insurance agent, "Um, hey Joe don't we have our new $100,000.00 forklift covered?"



look closer, there's a concrete tire stop the end of the ramp


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

a said:


> look closer, there's a concrete tire stop the end of the ramp


Is there? Guess it didn't work, did it?

Tough crowd here. 

"Yeah, but I have to be right."


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. Mako said:


> Is there? Guess it didn't work, did it?
> 
> Tough crowd here.
> 
> "Yeah, but I have to be right."





Who's Ego is more Bruised, Your Ego, or the Operator's???...
You can neither Appraise equipment or see the travel stop on the ramp......:whistling:

Can you fish???


----------



## Capt. Mako (Aug 21, 2014)

Snagged Line said:


> Who's Ego is more Bruised, Your Ego, or the Operator's???...
> You can neither Appraise equipment or see the travel stop on the ramp......:whistling:
> 
> Can you fish???


Not bruised whatsoever. No, I can't fish. Never have. Just a poser.


----------



## ShimanoRed (May 12, 2011)

I would have had to scoop a brown mess out of my pants if I was the forklift driver.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fair amount of black left on the ramp. Spinning or sliding a little bit?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Equipment can be replaced. I hope the operator is OK .
Anybody know ?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I always thought it was odd that their boatlift dock was sloped. Seems that it would make it tricky to keep all four wheels on the ground while transporting some of the heavier boats.


----------



## ShimanoRed (May 12, 2011)

here is another picture with a different view that someone texted me. not sure who originally took the picture.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Play'N Hooky said:


> I guess if you got your boat on the rack there you might as well cross snapper fishing off your list for this weekend. Look on the bright side though you can always go hang out on the beach...:whistling:




That is not their only forklift.

I admire and respect marina forklift drivers for having the nerve to do what they do.

As a forklift operator, the best you can ever hope for is to break even. There is no way to win.

I guess you struck a nerve with me, I have kept my boat there for years and have observed these guys bust their asses day in and day out to take care of their customers. I know each if them pretty well, and hope they weren't injured.I've spent enough time at several other marinas that do the same thing and observed similar dedication.

I'm all for entertainment and humor, but for me, this is not the right situation.

But you guys are free to pontificate to your heart's content.



Rant over, carry on!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Buzz kill!!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Do we even know if an operator was on the lift?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 14, 2015)

Hope the operator wore their brown pants to work! Yikes!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

a said:


> look closer, there's a concrete tire stop the end of the ramp


 looks like a fresh bustout in the stop curb too.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> I always thought it was odd that their boatlift dock was sloped. Seems that it would make it tricky to keep all four wheels on the ground while transporting some of the heavier boats.


 Maybe before they started rack storage, that was the ramp?


----------



## NoSlack (Sep 25, 2014)

I heard the operator was able to bail out safely after the brakes failed but before the lift went over. 

I don't think the boat that was on the lift escaped unharmed, but I heard it faired surprisingly well considering.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

The lift stalled coming out of the building heading to the ramp, employee states the brakes didn't work and tried to set the parking brake to no avail, rolling down hill and bailed, lift rolls about 40 feet to the water and went in, had a 28 mako with twin 275 verados , boat faired pretty good, one engine not so well, driver of the lift is ok, no injuries, now you know,


----------

